# What is a good dog breed for Seniors to own?



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

My senior Chihuahua recently passed away.  I love the breed but she wasn’t the best dog. Very hard to house train.  Didn’t get along with the other animals.  Very bossy.  Looking for a small dog breed recommendation.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2022)

Toy Poodle, Shih Tzu, Maltese, to name a few.

Sorry your dog passed.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2022)

My vote goes to  a Maltese.   ....   from my experience around the breed,  they seem intelligent and  quiet.  Love their  calmness for a small dog.
The ones I've met are perfect pets for Seniors,    and they do well in apartments too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 25, 2022)

Do you want an adult  dog?

We bought another Boston Terrier pup last year,, forgetting we aren't young any more.
Had been looking  for an older Boston Terrier but couldn't find one.

I would start looking at  local rescue shelters online to see what they have.
Last year it seemed all the shelters near us had large dogs.


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> My senior Chihuahua recently passed away.  I love the breed but she wasn’t the best dog. Very hard to house train.  Didn’t get along with the other animals.  Very bossy.  Looking for a small dog breed recommendation.


I've always admired the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.
https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/dog-breeds/7-facts-cavalier-king-charles-spaniel/


----------



## feywon (Feb 25, 2022)

Check with shelters, and breed specific rescues, also let your Vet know you're looking and what your needs are. Consider adopting an older one left at shelter because their owner went into nursng home or died and either no-one ine the family could/would take it or ther was no  family to take it. 

Such dogs usually are house broken socialized and spayed/neutered.  Not always, several months after my daughter's 13 yr old Pekinese (a breed we recommend for their intelligence and loyalty) died we adopted such an older Pug/Shih Tzu mix that wasn't neutered from shelter. Other than having to get him neutered, he was a delight. And got on with our big doogs when we moved to the country.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 25, 2022)

I never had a toy poodle but knew someone who did. They are very smart, not a lot of shedding and friendly. I guess they take some grooming but I've always done that myself with other dogs I've had.
I would definitely train the dog to a litter box or some other type of pads because as we grow older it might not be that easy to take the dog out. 
I found that out when I dislocated my knee and had to hobble to the porch to let the dog out.  Luckily we had a fenced in yard.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I've always admired the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.
> https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/dog-breeds/7-facts-cavalier-king-charles-spaniel/


Those are beautiful !


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Do you want an adult  dog?
> 
> We bought another Boston Terrier pup last year,, forgetting we aren't young any more.
> Had been looking  for an older Boston Terrier but couldn't find one.
> ...


I’m seeing a lot of pit bulls.  That’s too big for me.  I was considering a Boston


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

feywon said:


> Check with shelters, and breed specific rescues, also let your Vet know you're looking and what your needs are. Consider adopting an older one left at shelter because their owner went into nursng home or died and either no-one ine the family could/would take it or ther was no  family to take it.
> 
> Such dogs usually are house broken socialized and spayed/neutered.  Not always, several months after my daughter's 13 yr old Pekinese (a breed we recommend for their intelligence and loyalty) died we adopted such an older Pug/Shih Tzu mix that wasn't neutered from shelter. Other than having to get him neutered, he was a delight. And got on with our big doogs when we moved to the country.


I love all breeds and love the concept of adopting.  I am watching shelters as well.  I worry about older dogs that might have issues.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

Stay away from a Yorkies smart, spunky, feisty.  And the barking will drive you nuts.  They bark even when there's nothing or no one around.   I think they're programmed to bark every 15 minutes come hell or high water.  They don't shed much, their only redeeming quality.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Stay away from a Yorkies smart, spunky, feisty.  And the barking will drive you nuts.  They bark even when there's nothing or no one around.   I think they're programmed to bark every 15 minutes come hell or high water.  They don't shed much, their only redeeming quality.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Those are beautiful !


They are! They're adorable and affectionate. But like many engineered breeds they have health problems; heart, hip, obesity, eyes, etc.
https://spanielking.com/common-cavalier-king-charles-spaniel-health-problems/


----------



## RubyK (Feb 25, 2022)

Here is an article with pictures.

Dog breeds for seniors.

I agree with @JustinCase. My daughter and I have both lived next door to owners of Yorkies. They bark at anything or nothing. It will drive a person crazy.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> They are! They're adorable and affectionate. But like many engineered breeds they have health problems; heart, hip, obesity, eyes, etc.
> https://spanielking.com/common-cavalier-king-charles-spaniel-health-problems/


That’s one reason I love Chihuahuas, they are so healthy.  But the going bathroom in the house when they’re fully trained and the drama!!  . My girl was 15.  I loved her but she was not easy!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> That’s one reason I love Chihuahuas, they are so healthy.  But the going bathroom in the house when they’re fully trained and the drama!!  . My girl was 15.  I loved her but she was not easy!


I love Chihuahuas, too but I know they can be dramatic! They are so cute.


----------



## Lara (Feb 25, 2022)

Any dog mixed with poodle will probably be sweet, cuddly, and won't shed.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 25, 2022)

Petsies Custom Stuffed Animals — A Life Changing Gift

"According to a study published in Current Gerontology and Geriatrics, two-thirds of all US households and close to half of elderly individuals own pets. But what happens when elderly family members, especially those with dementia and Alzheimer's, aren’t able to care for a real pet anymore? If they live in a nursing home or memory care facility, the likelihood of owning a real pet becomes increasingly rare."

"Even though dogs and cats might not be an option, seniors with dementia have been known to respond extremely well to realistic stuffed animals. They bring emotional comfort, which can improve their overall quality of life. Customized stuffed animals like the ones that Petsies are bringing to the market are a life-changing gift. It may seem like achild’s play but adults need stuffed animals too!"






_This adorable Petsies was created so a loved one could hug their pet again!_


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

>>>>>>


----------



## Knight (Feb 25, 2022)

We don't have a dog anymore but would if our lifestyle was different.  If I were interested in getting a dog I'd research the ones listed here to find out which suited us best.
https://www.breedtips.com/breeds/be...MIx9S1mO6b9gIVYB6tBh24zwm0EAAYASAAEgIdOfD_BwE


----------



## Nathan (Feb 25, 2022)

Poodle or Bichon Frise, both smart and "people dogs".  Usually gets along with other animals, and likely children too, depending on the particular dog and children.
Both have hypoallergenic coats.


----------



## Jules (Feb 25, 2022)

Dachshund.  I loved my little guy.  Poodles are really smart too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> They are! They're adorable and affectionate. But like many engineered breeds they have health problems; heart, hip, obesity, eyes, etc.
> https://spanielking.com/common-cavalier-king-charles-spaniel-health-problems/


My nephew absolutely loves the breed, he has just lost his last Cavalier to heart disease, they have a big issue with their hearts.  He was on special medication and diet for a long time before he lost him.  He is a puppy in this photo.  My nephew has another young pup that he loves and is caring for very well, as his did his other dogs.  They are such good companion dogs, very sweet and affectionate.  I've only met them over the years at the off leash dog park, and they were always super calm and friendly....and cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2022)

Lara said:


> Any dog mixed with poodle will probably be sweet, cuddly, and won't shed.


I agree about the personality, but poodle mixes usually need regular grooming, although they don't shed, the hair grows quickly and needs routine trimming, also ear plucking.  Mine is not small, he's a medium sized Labradoodle, but I've met so many very nice, quiet, calm and friendly poodle mixes that are small, including mini poodle and schnauzer mixes.  I groom my own dog, but not everyone wants to do that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> My senior Chihuahua recently passed away.  I love the breed but she wasn’t the best dog. Very hard to house train.  Didn’t get along with the other animals.  Very bossy.  Looking for a small dog breed recommendation.


Sorry for you loss, may she rest in peace.  My neighbor had a Chihuahua who was nasty with people, he bit the owner numerous times, he soiled the house constantly, and always ran up to me in summer snarling and threatening to bite.  Unfortunately his let him loose, even though he didn't behave.

  After that dog passed, he adopted a Chihuahua mix from a shelter, who was not old, but was an adult.  She was the sweetest thing, friendly and well house trained, a delight to be around.  He passed away alone in his house one day, when his daughter discovered him, she didn't know what to immediately do with the dog, I took her for a couple of weeks until the grandmother wanted to take her.  She got along well with my dogs, and was very affectionate with me and my husband.

Here she is looking out my front window with one of my Standard Schnauzers.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

We recently 'inherited' a 3 year old rescue Pomeranian boy who is totally deaf
It was either us or euthanasia  so we fronted up almost 6 months ago to pick him up
He has been a handful since but he and us are making headway with our 'signs' for him
His name is Domino and he is a Double Merle with the most beautiful blue eyes
Double Merles are a result of 2 blue eyed animals offspring and as always blue eyed animals are deaf
When a pet has blue eyes they are light sensitive and can get skin cancer but thanks to huz who enclosed
part of our back verandah Domino should not suffer with that awful problem
Indoor lighting makes Domino's eyes water continually
His face has a negative side and a positive side as one blue eye looks like it has eyeliner around it
and the other eye is pink and appears to be like an albino dog
This happens as a result of Puppy Mill Breeders  who are just in it for the money
They often breed 2 tiny dogs together to get the 'Teacup' dog too 
He had so many 'owners' who could not manage to get along or even try but we are both retired and we have the time
My huz is a Dog Whisperer I reckon because he has worked marvels with Domino
Sometimes we watch Domino sleeping and he appears to be panting and paddling and apparently that is bad memories
I shudder to think how many bad memories and experiences he has had in his short 3 years
Pomeranians are too intelligent for their own good sometimes and they are barkers as is Domino
In one of the following photos he is squinting due to the flash I think



Domino Dog. He is called Domino as he has dots on him like a Domino Tile


----------



## Nathan (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I love all breeds and love the concept of adopting.  I am watching shelters as well. * I worry about older dogs that might have issues.*


I've known of people who look to adopt older dogs, just to give them a loving home until they pass.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've known of people who look to adopt older dogs, just to give them a loving home until they pass.


That’s wonderful.  Not sure I could do that.  It’s the heartbreak ‍


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> My nephew absolutely loves the breed, he has just lost his last Cavalier to heart disease, they have a big issue with their hearts.  He was on special medication and diet for a long time before he lost him.  He is a puppy in this photo.  My nephew has another young pup that he loves and is caring for very well, as his did his other dogs.  They are such good companion dogs, very sweet and affectionate.  I've only met them over the years at the off leash dog park, and they were always super calm and friendly....and cute.


what a terrible loss for your nephew


----------



## Nathan (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> That’s wonderful.  Not sure I could do that.  It’s the heartbreak ‍


It would take an exceptional mindset, one that I don't currently possess.  But, I can see how some folks would find reward in giving love and comfort to an animal whose days are coming to an end.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2022)

peramangkelder said:


> We recently 'inherited' a 3 year old rescue Pomeranian boy who is totally deaf
> It was either us or euthanasia  so we fronted up almost 6 months ago to pick him up
> He has been a handful since but he and us are making headway with our 'signs' for him
> His name is Domino and he is a Double Merle with the most beautiful blue eyes
> ...


Oh, he has such a beautiful face. He is lucky to have you and your husband to protect him.


----------



## oldpop (Feb 25, 2022)

My friend ever died in 2019. We were together for ten years pretty much 24x7. It was very painful. I thought about getting another puppy to raise. Fact is there is a good chance it would outlive me. I toyed with the idea of adopting a middle aged rescue. I also thought about getting a old age dog that needed some TLC. I came to the conclusion that I could not go through the heartbreak of losing another friend. I may change my mind but probably not. At this point I am glad I thought it through. I miss my little buddy though...


----------



## Pecos (Feb 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Poodle or Bichon Frise, both smart and "people dogs".  Usually gets along with other animals, and likely children too, depending on the particular dog and children.
> Both have hypoallergenic coats.


I have had great luck with Bichons.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2022)

If I was going to get a dog it would be a French Bulldog. They're small to mid-sized. 

But they're pretty active their first few years or so, and that could be a problem for me. Most days I'm ok but some days I can't walk or bend or get up and down from the floor so well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm sorry your dog passed away.  It's never easy.

I have a Shih Tzu.  She is so laid back and loving and gentle.  She doesn't always like every dog she encounters outside but some she adores!  I think she is the best dog I could have ever gotten.  I've had her 9 years now and she is 11.  I think I will be devastated if she dies before I do.


----------



## Della (Feb 26, 2022)

My neighbors have the most darling little Shih Tzu!  They can sit on the front porch with her and she never runs off.

If she's in her back yard and I let my dog out into her own large fenced in yard, the little Shih Tzu runs inside from fear. LOL  My dog is a ten pound mini-dachshund, but with a very different personality.


----------



## caroln (Feb 26, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Poodle or Bichon Frise, both smart and "people dogs".  Usually gets along with other animals, and likely children too, depending on the particular dog and children.
> Both have hypoallergenic coats.


The Bichon Frise would be my pick also.  (If I could afford one.  They're pricey.)


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 26, 2022)

Pitt Bull!  They keeps door to door sales people, people collecting money, unwanted relatives who are too eager for you to die and are constantly coming around to see if you are still breathing and Jehovah Witness's away.  Oh and buglars too hate them.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 26, 2022)

I love dogs and would like to have one but my mom’s experience with having a dog in her senior years has made me reconsider. 
She lived alone and  had a small terrier type dog. As my mom developed mobility problems, the dog became a tripping hazard. It was very difficult for her to take the dog outside for potty breaks too.  Not really fair to the dog to not get the exercise needed.
Also, a couple of mom’s unexpected hospitalizations left us in a tizzy over how/who to care for the dog back home alone.
When mom was 85, she was walking the dog on leash when the dog took off after a squirrel jerking mom to the ground and breaking her pelvis.  Mom did recover but was left with even worse mobility and balance problems. Still the dog was a lot of companionship to her.

The dog passed away a few years ago. This past year I moved my mom in with me. Mom’s 88 now.  She gets a lot of enjoyment from interacting with my cats. But I‘m still on guard about her tripping on one.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> If I was going to get a dog it would be a French Bulldog. They're small to mid-sized.
> 
> But they're pretty active their first few years or so, and that could be a problem for me. Most days I'm ok but some days I can't walk or bend or get up and down from the floor so well.


I love those but they have health problems due to breeding


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 26, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Pitt Bull!  They keeps door to door sales people, people collecting money, unwanted relatives who are too eager for you to die and are constantly coming around to see if you are still breathing and Jehovah Witness's away.  Oh and buglars too hate them.


I like pit bulls actually but too much dog for me!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 26, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> My senior Chihuahua recently passed away.  I love the breed but she wasn’t the best dog. Very hard to house train.  Didn’t get along with the other animals.  Very bossy.  Looking for a small dog breed recommendation.


Get one from the pound that needs love and a home.  That is where I go and there are loads of dogs just waiting for your visit to see them.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Miniature Schnauzer


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 26, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Miniature Schnauzer


They’re cute!


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> They’re cute!


Yes, no shedding.... they are really smart little dogs, they do have to be groomed about every 8 weeks though.


----------



## Paperclip (Feb 26, 2022)

Shi Tzu or Lhasa Apso


----------



## Chet (Feb 26, 2022)

It would be nice to have dog but the maintenance involved keeps me from it. I guess I'm just too practical minded.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 26, 2022)

Chet said:


> It would be nice to have dog but the maintenance involved keeps me from it. I guess I'm just too practical minded.


That’s why I’m trying to research for the best breed.  Although a mutt sometimes is the best choice.  I think the joy they bring is worth the maintenance and they help to keep us active.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 1, 2022)

For my next dog, I want to get a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2022)

The Best...and last...dog we had was a miniature poodle.  We had him for 15 years....almost like our 3rd child.  He was an excellent house dog,  I still remember the day I had to take him to the vet, for the last time...due to his failing health.  After that, we never wanted to have another pet.  

However, one of the neighbors has a wonderful little beagle, and she comes over to spend the day with us when they go to work.  If I ever wanted another dog, the beagle would be my first choice.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 1, 2022)

Love Golden Retrievers, Dachshunds and Schnauzers, would love to have a dog again, but dog sitting for 2 days with my son's dog was a wakeup for me....no more dogs for me.
I envy all you that can still take care of a dog for a pet.


----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

I have 3 dogs.  Two are from rescues. The oldest is a chiweenie that I got as a pup about 9 months after my husband died.  The Doctor said get a puppy as I could not get out of bed. A puppy would keep me busy. She did that but I had a hard time house training her as I got sick just a couple of months later(chronic migraines). She was a barker, not a problem, if you don't have migraines. She is very loving and wants to be in my lap, by my side in her blankie.  She is easy to bath but does not like her nails trimmed.  
2nd dog is a little terrier from rescue that a friend got for me after my husbands chemo dog passed, also a terrier.  I will say that he can be a little terror. He gets on fine with dog above.  Does not want workman in the house and will try to eat an ankle. I lock him up when the plumber comes. He does have to be groomed which I do myself.

3rd is Mr. Big (Bear) 80# lb Pure bred black chow.  He is the sweetest of the 3.  He came to me when his Dad died from a heart attack in 2020.  I promised my best friend I would take him if anything ever happened. I kept him as a puppy when my friend travelled or was in the hospital.  The dog was comfortable in my home.  I am constantly brushing or cleaning up hair. He has to go to the groomer as I can not do it myself. I feel bad because he deserves someone that can play with him more, physically and going for walks which I can't do.  He is well loved and taken care of.

Taking on a pet is a huge responsibility, you must be able to feed, groom and provide necessary medical care.  Many rescue groups and shelters have foster programs that allow you to bring home a dog or cat and see if they are fit in your home.  That might be the way to go, make sure the dog is a good fit for you and your home.  When you find a match you will know.


----------



## kburra (May 23, 2022)

*Sheltie is easy to train. not too big and loveable!*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

I would have to say a Shih Tzu, they have the most beautiful personality.


----------



## oldpop (May 23, 2022)

I like Chihuahua's. They are low maintenance and loyal. They are also good watch dogs.


----------



## Jan14 (May 28, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I have 3 dogs.  Two are from rescues. The oldest is a chiweenie that I got as a pup about 9 months after my husband died.  The Doctor said get a puppy as I could not get out of bed. A puppy would keep me busy. She did that but I had a hard time house training her as I got sick just a couple of months later(chronic migraines). She was a barker, not a problem, if you don't have migraines. She is very loving and wants to be in my lap, by my side in her blankie.  She is easy to bath but does not like her nails trimmed.
> 2nd dog is a little terrier from rescue that a friend got for me after my husbands chemo dog passed, also a terrier.  I will say that he can be a little terror. He gets on fine with dog above.  Does not want workman in the house and will try to eat an ankle. I lock him up when the plumber comes. He does have to be groomed which I do myself.
> 
> 3rd is Mr. Big (Bear) 80# lb Pure bred black chow.  He is the sweetest of the 3.  He came to me when his Dad died from a heart attack in 2020.  I promised my best friend I would take him if anything ever happened. I kept him as a puppy when my friend travelled or was in the hospital.  The dog was comfortable in my home.  I am constantly brushing or cleaning up hair. He has to go to the groomer as I can not do it myself. I feel bad because he deserves someone that can play with him more, physically and going for walks which I can't do.  He is well loved and taken care of.
> ...


Good idea


----------



## CrowFlies (May 28, 2022)

im very sorry about your loss.  i know its hard.

get a senior age dog.  there is a move out there for seniors to adopt senior dogs since no one wants
any type of seniors but seniors.


----------



## Jan14 (May 30, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> im very sorry about your loss.  i know its hard.
> 
> get a senior age dog.  there is a move out there for seniors to adopt senior dogs since no one wants
> any type of seniors but seniors.


I love that people do this.  I just don’t want the heart ache.  I’m looking for some longevity


----------



## Leann (May 30, 2022)

My favorite breed is border collie but they are high energy and need plenty of room to run. I have a mixed breed dog that I adopted from the SPCA. She is _almost_ too active for me. The veterinarian estimates that she's between 8-9 years old now. 

Dogs who are high energy and shed a lot (as mine does) can be challenging for older folks. I adore my sweet pup but I don't think I'll have another after her.


----------



## Llynn (May 30, 2022)

I am a great fan of the Pembroke Welsh Corgi but they are a high energy beastie and require a lot of exercise to maintain their health. Also being double coated, it is beyond belief how much this breed sheds. On the plus side, they are an amusing, cheerful and entertaining companion.


----------



## mrstime (May 30, 2022)

A cat, you don't have to walk them at least twice a day, they are normally potty trained to a litter box, don't eat much and are fun.


----------

